

Verizon Charges Customer $569 for No Reason - suckaplease
http://www.publikdemand.com/blog/verizon-charges-customer-569-for-no-reason/

======
courtneypowell
I'm surprised Apple doesn't have a policy on reissuing phones from the same
carrier.

